# Dumm gelaufen....



## Captain Picard (29 November 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,330235,00.html


> Chaos Computer Club wurde gehackt
> 
> Spanische Hacker sind in einen Server des Chaos Computer Clubs eingedrungen
> und haben nichtöffentliche Daten ins Netz gestellt. Beim CCC hatte man den 2003 genutzten
> Server schlicht vergessen, die Sache sei "äußerst peinlich".


cp


----------



## Aaron (30 November 2004)

*..*

Ich empfand die Vereinigung schon vorher als ziemlich peinlich.


----------



## A John (30 November 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfand die Vereinigung schon vorher als ziemlich peinlich.


Das wiederum ist für die Vereinigung als Kompliment zu werten.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie sprichst du über meinen Bruder 
http://www.kunigunde.ch/HMA.htm


> Aaron
> Herkunftssprache: 	Hebräisch
> Bedeutung/Übersetzung: *der Erleuchtete *
> in der Bibel ist Aaron der ältere Bruder des Moses


  :rotfl:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2005)

Nanü , da hat wohl jemand "kalte" Füsse bekommen..
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=83975#83975
39 Postings am 21.5 in Spätschicht gelöscht.. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php?search_author=Aaron 

was ihn aber nicht davon abhält die Übergangsfrist bis zu letzten Sekunde auszuschöpfen 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1674135

*Hinweis:  die rote   Umrandung des OK Feldes ist orginal! *

cp


----------



## stieglitz (30 Mai 2005)

Das dürften doch deutlich mehr sein. Habs nicht gezählt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php?search_id=544902450&start=0


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das dürften doch deutlich mehr sein. Habs nicht gezählt:


Ich habs gezählt, Fehlerquote +/- 1 , der  Link stimmt nicht 


> Keine Beiträge entsprechen Deinen Kriterien.


spielt eh kein Rolle wieviel das genau sind, Tatsache ist da hat jemand kalte Füsse bekommen. 
das Löschen von Postings, die anschließend zitiert werden, (und nicht editiert wurden) 
macht eh wenig Sinn:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=83979#83979


			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cp


----------



## stieglitz (30 Mai 2005)

39 stimmt, habs auch gezählt, ist ja eh egal.
 :lol: 
Was heisst der Link stimmt nicht? Bei mir geht der. Alle Posting von A...


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2005)

mhh..


			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php?search_id=544902450&start=0





> Ihre Suche brachte keine Ergebnisse.


(mit drei verschiedenen Browsern)  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php?search_author=Aaron 
der Link  liefert die Löschorgie...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (30 Mai 2005)

Sehr merkwürdig. Ich habs vorhin mit meinem Link versucht, da ging es!
Jetzt ein paar Minuten später nicht mehr.
Den Link hatte ich ja vorhin aus der Adressliste mit dem Suchergebnis hierher kopiert und danach aus der Voransicht getestet.
So ist die EDV, hätt ich was gscheits glernt!


----------



## dvill (30 Mai 2005)

Der Poster in ein viel gefragter Mann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2005)

hab mal fünf   der Seiten vorgeknöpft,  wie zu erwarten, alle mit Dialern der "alten" Bauart
bestückt, dann schaun mer mal am 17.6 0:00 ...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (30 Mai 2005)

Er hats wohl auch mit Bandscheiben:
http://www.diebandscheibe.de/ibf/index.php?s=6ef37f4b41acc80a0c93fb63fdc71443&showtopic=4849

Google findet da genügend.


----------



## dvill (30 Mai 2005)

Die Verbraucher sind scheinbar aufgeklärter als vermutet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Er hats wohl auch mit Bandscheiben:


das sollte ihn kurieren,  wie sehen uns am 17.6 0:00 ...

PS: ein typisches Dialer-Windowsfenster ohne  Rahmen und Windowsabbrechbutton


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> 39 Postings am 21.5 in Spätschicht gelöscht.. ...


ach deshalb hat er auf meine an diesem Tag gesendete PN nicht reagiert 


> Hi, was macht denn das Ladenlokal?
> Wirst Du immer noch gesucht?
> http://www.klamm.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-20466.html


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2005)

Geisteruser schrieb:
			
		

> ach deshalb hat er auf meine an diesem Tag gesendete PN nicht reagiert


wie geht das denn?  als Gast eine  PN , seltsam, sehr seltsam...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Mai 2005)

Geht schon, ich schreib ja nicht immer als Gast 
Aber das ist ja mal wieder ein unnützer Kalauerbeitrag... stornofrei down, teenflatrate down, aboprogramme down, webmastersystem zu verkaufen... Ob er bei den 





> Top-Anbietern wie Matrix, Vanilla Verlag und Hustler


 brav gezahlt hat? Für die "Erotikvermarktung"?

Was wäre das für ein Lebenslauf für "Lebenslauf" - aber die gehört ja nun Day 
Oder doch nicht??? Immerhin wird auf bewer*-arbeits*.ch Werbung für le*la*.tv gemacht... obwohl die doch Day gekauft haben soll... (die l*l*.tv)
...dumm gelaufen für wen? 
(huch! der Inhaber laut Impressum ist nicht der Inhaber laut whois und keiner von beiden ist der Anbieter des Dialers, das is nämlich ein Dayler


----------



## DNA2 (30 Mai 2005)

Es scheint "Dumm weggelaufen" zu sein, gell?


----------

